# What doesn't kill you makes you stronger



## Rickd

I wanna know who you translate: What dosen't kill you makes you stronger, to latin! 

Regards
Rick


----------



## Sandhinet

Hello.
Here is my attempt:

_Quod non necat, fortiorem efficit._

Or, as a longer alternative:

_Quodcumque non necat, fortiorem efficit._

I don't recommend expressing that double "you", but this is just my preference.


----------



## Rickd

Thanks!
Alright how come?
I know all languages dosent use the same terms and all that.. but if *you* say it and even read it, what is the most correct of thoes too?


----------



## Sandhinet

Hello.
You can choose as you prefer: both are correct, in my opinion.

Since latin likes shorter sentences, I'd prefer the shorter.

I am sure others would translate in different manners, however.
Don't hurry, if you can wait more suggestions.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Con _*facio*_ y _compuestos_ se debe poner un OD y no sólo el predicativo ya que son _transitivos puros_ (necesitan SUJ y OD). En esta frase sería: *quod non interficit, fortiores omnes facit* (efficit).
En *neco* hay una idea de crueldad, de efusión de sangre, que no veo en esta oración que equivale al dicho español "*lo que no mata, engorda*", de ahí el _uso del general_ *interficio*. También uso el simple *facio*, por _elección estilística._


----------



## Cagey

An English version of the above post:With *facio* and its compounds, there ought to be a direct object, and not the predicate alone, because they are true transitives (they require subjects and direct objects).  In this sentence, that would be: *quod non interficit, fortiores omnes facit* (efficit).

In* neco* there is an idea of cruelty, of an outpouring of blood that I don't see in this sentence, which is equivalent to the Spanish "What doesn't kill, fattens."  Thus, the use of the general *interficio*.  Also, I use the simple *facio*, as a stylistic choice.​(I trust that if anyone sees any errors in this translation, they will point them out.)

We do have a previous thread   What  does not kill us will make us stronger.


----------

